# Nissan elgrand 2002 E51 oil



## Jayishere (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi can someone help please I'm from the UK and I want to change the oil on a Nissan elgrand 2002 E51 3.5 petrol , what's the correct oil to use and brand , I see many like. 5 / 30 c3 what's the c3 about. Many thanks


----------

